# Fishing report}late{



## OZELLOrocksMYskiff (Feb 26, 2008)

Ive been reading(stalking) for some time now.  First time picture poster.Ive been fishing ,solid,almost every weekend now for the past year in my little honey holes In ....well the name says it all..HAHA.Been jumping all over the schoolies of 20" +/- fish. But it was like someone turned off their switch. So Ive been hunting hard and long,trying to study for their movement. The water has stedily been getting warmer, but now its HOT. I think the reds may have moved off in the channel(s). :-/ I use nothing but artificial(spoons).Not a hatter of the live and slimy, It just works. So i figured i would post something other than:"bayport is the place". I hope you will like this and more...for i have been loving you guys stuff for a year now. Keep up the great work fellas.














:)http://byfiles.storage.live.com/y1pgVdxF6lYSsDF9OVOF-YWKRcD0cYBvN3YZ8Rp2m8BcPTRyis-BsxzkWllmfqyVCaC


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

nice reds. 

welcome to the forum and I'll have a dark rum on the rocks.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

Sweeeeet. Welcome. Ill take a jack and coke please. ;D


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

welcome to the forum 

I really love Ozello. Not sure if its the hazards, the beauty or both.  Glad to see you hookin' up in the heat. I'd bet the fish aren't far from deeper water, but all the stuff they love to eat is still in the skinny.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Welcome [smiley=1-beer.gif] And keep up the good work!!!
Ozello is a really cool place...Only fished up there 2 or 3 times
including the "Rock Garden" Micro Skiff Rally that Tom, Eric and
Capt. Ron hosted a couple of years ago...Hey, maybe another one
day?  Dave


----------



## Windsplitter (Apr 23, 2007)

Your from Sumter county? Are you a goat roper or a mule skinner??
Just kidding, some of my best friends live in Bushnell.
[smiley=welcome.gif]
Nice pic's thanks for sharing


----------

